# Searching for a good and simple 2D animation program for pixel art GIF



## test84 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi,
I'm after a simple software who lets me easily open a gif file, lets me see animation frames and lets me directly edit each frame. no complicated features required.
Something like show all frames in horizontal columns and lets me directly edit each frame.

I heard Image Ready is good but I dont have it.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 18, 2008)

Fireworks?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

I use Animation Shop 3 it comes with paint shop pro 7


----------



## test84 (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you for your answers.


----------

